# Has anyone on the site purchased any...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

of the following:

Vicon Tedders. rakes, mowers
Enorossi (Roosi) Tedders, rakes, and mowers
Tubeline wrappers
Herd Seeders
John B.M. Wagons
Durabilt Hay movers
HLA Loader attachments
Kodiak rotary mowers
Kodiak Aerator
May-Bridge chain Harrows

Know that is alot of items but seen them for sale nearby and wondering what folks thought...they look well built and they fit my smaller place. Some of the bale wrapping stuff has me thinking of baleage vs dry hay for the first cuts for now on. ALso some items are for my pastures. Thanks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't own a Tubeline but I have access to one. I fix it before I use it and he deducts that from the rental. Really simple machine when you think about it, if you have a choice, get the one that is self propelled, not a big deal to hook a tractor to it and move it around, but can become a real pain if you have limited length to make your rows and have to move often to start a new row.

Actually own a Herd Seeder, solid unit but we had to modify it slightly to keep it from grinding the grass seed up. We set it on the three point then run it just high enough to clear the tractor tongue so we can hook a 20' disc behind it to plant our cover crops in the fall.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jim , I also own a herd seeder and it is very precise at being able to calibrate seed for broadcasting. Timothy can be very difficult to calibrate pounds per acre due to its very small size, but it can be accurately accomplished with a herd seeder. I would be wary of italian tedders.....jmo.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> . I would be wary of italian tedders.....jmo.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yah, I think the neighbor has a Enrossi, in a word, junk.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a Vicon mower, upgraded to NH 7230 moco 2 years ago, worked good, easy to replace the cutter heads. I really liked the 3 blade head, seemed to cut easier, less HP on the tractor. But, Vicon has gone bankrupt and has been bought out by Knerveland. I won't do business with companies that flirt with bankruptcy--there always some A--hole Harvard MBA who tries to save the company by cutting the wrong expenses.

I also have an AG-Maxx tedder which is a relabeled Enorossi--it is built out of steel that is simply terrible quality. Never again! I posted my thoughts in another thread on this!

Ralph


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We have a herd seeder for the four wheeler. It is good product and a great way to frost seed. I could be wrong, but I was thinking that Enrossi built tedders for Hesston at one point in time.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I just learned one thing, the company that bought Herd Seeders is the most downright rude group of people I have ever contacted. Kasco is the company that bought them, rude, unprofessional people. Guess I look for a different seeder...thoughts? Also, taking Enrossi off the list. Thanks guys.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"I just learned one thing, the company that bought Herd Seeders is the most downright rude group of people I have ever contacted"....geez, I hate to hear that....hope our seeders hold up. Rudeness or unhelpfulness seems to be a growing trend in an alarming number of business'.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I had a Vicon mower ... I really liked the 3 blade head, seemed to cut easier, less HP on the tractor. Ralph


I had one as well and noted the same thing. I also felt that the three blade design allowed me to cut in a higher gear than a two blade cutter head - which, I guess makes sense if you're spinning the cutter head at the same rpm, three blades give you 50% more cutting surface than two....


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Have and like HLA (Horst Loader Attachments), good company, good products.

Used a Tubeline bale wrapper for a couple/few years. Probably the most popular of the wrappers, probably would be a good choice. Just make sure you use LOTS of plastic.

Have an Enorossi 12 wheel v-rake, beat the thing to shit and haven't had any issues with it. That said, I doubt I'd be buying that kind of product for things like mowers or tedders (PTO equipment).


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like enrossi has a decent wheel rake, but maybe not so much for tedders...thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JoshA said:


> Have an Enorossi 12 wheel v-rake, beat the thing to shit and haven't had any issues with it. That said, I doubt I'd be buying that kind of product for things like mowers or tedders (PTO equipment).


Yea, I agree with that Josh....I have a tonutti wheel rake and have beat the crap out of mine and it still works like it is supposed too.....I think your spot on about the PTO spaghetti attachments.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have a old Vicon mower. I don't know who the newer Vicon mowers are built by but our old 6ft 10in Vicon mower we still use when I can get my son or bro in law on the second tractor. The old vicon has 2 blades per head and it will mow right along side our Krone mower. Dad bought this mower in the late 70's or 
early 80's and other than a couple of sets of belts and lot of blades have not had any breakdowns. We use the blades that TSC sells for the Vicon they seem to last longer than Vicon blades.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

downtownjr said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I just learned one thing, the company that bought Herd Seeders is the most downright rude group of people I have ever contacted. Kasco is the company that bought them, rude, unprofessional people. Guess I look for a different seeder...thoughts? Also, taking Enrossi off the list. Thanks guys.


Sorry to hear that. I have a Herd seeder and have been very happy with it. As others have mentioned it has fine adjustment for seeding rates and is accurate and even spreading. Also had an older Vicon mower conditioner with the 3 bladed head and could mow faster than with the current NH with the same horsepower. It also gave a cleaner cut in thin stands.


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

We have used a John BM wagon for 7 or 8 yrs. It is a 24 ft with mesh top. So far have not broken or bent anything on it. We load and unload with a fork lift and grapple so sometimes get a little too "close", with no ill effects.

Jim


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I have an OLD massey ferguson ie Vicon disc mower so old it don't count but it still mowed 10 acres of bahia grass this morning. This afternoon I used an Enrossi 6 disc mower, brand new, for a neighbor to mow 10 acres of bermuda grass. It is not a Kuhn but it cost half as much, no complaints with it. Don't know how long it will last. Have a Sitrex tedder & a wheel rake & a Enrossi rake, only have one problem with any of them, all purchased used and I can't wear them out. They get used hard but not abused & maintained good.
Used to have a Heard seeder, it was the best, someone borrowed it & never brought it back. I miss it.
Have a Kodiak rotary mower, mediun duty, 6ft, has a 90hp gearbox, use it on the Ford 2000 & the 100hp MF. In six years have only replaced a twisted pto shaft, 2 shear pins & changed the oil in gearbox every year.

scrapiron


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a Herd seeder also, as far as I am concerned it does a good job, I also own a few peices of HLA equipment (pallet fork, 84" manure forks, two prong bale spear) and all of it works as good as the expensive ALO or quickie stuff just costs alot less and if you want the hooks for the quick attach to be orange you have to paint them yourself.
As far as Vicon goes, the 3 blade design deos work very well, but if you need parts for it during the height of haying, you might as well start rowing across the pond, hopefully you will meet Guido somewhere in the middle of the pond and speed up delivery some (NOBODY stocks parts for them, just a wherehouse or two in North America).
Tubeline is a good product also, very simple and easy to look after. John BM is good stuff as well. All of that Kodiak stuff is much cheaper than brand name like bush hog for a reason. they are cheaply built, that said I am not saying they don't sometimes fit the bill. Just don't use it like a heavy duty one and expect it to hold up forever.
And finally May-Bridge harrows are well built just don't loan them out to sombody without getting a mess back. People tend to want to roll them up and drop them on a flat wagon to move them because they are longer than the wagon is wide, and they get tangled up in the tines on the opposite side. and it is a real pain to get untangled again. But they work well and you can pull them 4 differnt ways depanding on how agressive you want them to be.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the input...

I liked Herd Seeders as well...they used to be family run out of my home town...they sold it to another operation in Indiana run by rude folks...so I guess if I buy another it will be at an auction...pre-sale. You know, business better get a grip, in the social media world. Thanks for the feedback on other items.


----------

